
This spherical chess board uses magnets to change up the game - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/6/15568216/wooden-globe-chess-board-magnets-maker-ben-myers
======
jsiepkes
It's cool but certainly not a new thing. Just Google "spherical chess game".

I know because I instantly remembered seeing a photo of such a game in a tech
magazine for kids when I was little.

